# Newcastle



## C18RSP (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi lads and lasses,

Pretty sure im trading my golf for a tt 2002-2005 reg roughly, and was wanting some (lots) of info please 

ps whats a QS?

Right, what one should i go for? i like hard tops better. and i like top spec! what things should i be looking out for.

How much does a cambelt change cost on these?

colours?

engine size?

maybe i should mention im 23, 2 years no claims young lad.

erm, i think thats about it.

much appreciate any help you can give, the gust on mk5golfgti.co.uk were great at helping me out so hope you lot are the same.

thanks

Shaun


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

hi sean and welcome to the TTF - fellow geordie

quite a list of questions you have there 

QS - quattro sport was a lightened and uprated run out model audi produced 240 bhp, no back seats, option of bucket seats, new alloys and 2 colour paint

cambelt about £300 - £350 from a good indi

2 engine sizes 1.8 turbo - variants 150, 180, 190, 225 and 240 bhp

3.2 v6 250 bhp option of dsg gearbox

there's a start - meet tomorrow night at the diner on a19 will be some mk1 and possibly 1 or 2 qs's

cheers

Paul


----------



## C18RSP (Jun 16, 2009)

great help pal, what diner? i live in cramlington so would be coming that way, up to the silverlink


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

bit of a drive for you - through the tunnel A19 south before stockton

it's the OK diner

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=143400


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  come along to the OK Dinner on the A19 Tomorrow night at 7:30 we are having a TTOC meet you can see somenice TTs in the metal there will even be a nice qS there


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome mate , if you want to go tonite im coming from ashington. Could meet you somwhere, possibly the mcdonalds on moor farm roundabout ?


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Welcome and if you can afford £13k go for the QS, you won't regret it.


----------

